# Codemasters F1 2013 Soundprobleme / Lautstärkeprobleme



## FHen1979 (11. Oktober 2013)

*Codemasters F1 2013 Soundprobleme / Lautstärkeprobleme*

Moin, moin,

ich habe mit dem F1 2013 paar Probleme mit dem Sound und weiß nicht wieso.

Also...in den Soundoptionen im Game selber kann man die Lautsärke von  den Effekten und dem Motor "nur" auf 50% runterregeln. Ansich alles Top.  Jetzt kommt das Problem:

Wenn ich nebenbei mit Freunden im TeamSpeak oder Skype quatschen möchte,  sind selbst 50% Effekte und Motor zu laut. Versuche ich im  Lautstärkemixer alles runterzuschalten oder F1 sogar komplett auf  "stumm" soll, übernimmt der Lautstärkemixer dies nicht.

Kurios: bei anderen Steam Spielen wie Grid 2 funktioniert es.

Den Fehler habe ich mit meiner Asus Xonar DSX unter Windows 8 Pro

Nächstes Kuriosum:

Beim Gegentest mit meiner alten Creative Labs X-Fi  Xtreme Gamer klappt das, aber der Treiber "vergisst" unter Windows 8  immer die Grundeinstellungen und habe keinen Ton auf den normalen Boxen  und muß auf "zurück zu Standart" im Treibermenü klicken. Auch die PAX  Treiber bringen da keine Abhilfe.

Kennt das Problem jemand und hat 'ne Lösung? Gibt es ggf. für die Asus Xonar Serie auch gemoddete Treiber wie die PAX für Creative?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MarZk (11. Oktober 2013)

Zum Problem das Win8.x (auch 8.1 ist betroffen) Settings vergisst: Stell dir alle Settings ein wie du sie haben möchtest. Dann schicke dein Rechner in den Standby Modus, wecke ihn wieder auf und mache dann einen Neustart. Die Settings wird Win 8.x dann nicht mehr vergessen.


----------



## FHen1979 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Codemasters F1 2013 Soundprobleme / Lautstärkeprobleme*

Hi,

danke dir. werde ich mal versuchen.


----------

